

Google's 2010 holiday doodle: its 'most ambitious one yet' - kondro
http://www.engadget.com/2010/12/25/googles-2010-holiday-doodle-its-most-ambitious-one-yet/

======
ahlatimer
This is essentially blog-spam. The WSJ link they provide in the source has a
lot more information:
[http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000142405274870477460457603...](http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704774604576035500936272100.html?mod=rss_whats_news_technology)

~~~
kondro
Well, not my blog and I don't subscribe to the WSJ because most of the
articles don't really relate to me.

After reading the WSJ article, I find that just because it is longer doesn't
mean it provides me with any more useful information that the Engadget
summary.

I think I will stick with Engadget still, but everyone is entitled to their
own opinion.

